# Waltz in c sharp minor version 2



## skrjablin (May 8, 2010)

Hi! I posted version 1 in this thread and MJTTOMB replied to me in private (wasn't meant to hijack that thread, btw ). I couldn't reply back in private since noobs on the forum apparently can't post in private. Hence I had to create this new thread, but of course it would be nice to get some critique from others too, so I guess it's a good thing that this becomes a public thread.

Here it is, anyway:

Waltz in c sharp minor version 2

MJTTOMB had asked me to expand on version 1 so that the theme would get more fully developed. I still have some fondness for the quirks of version 1 though, so I don't know...


----------



## samsibar (May 12, 2010)

Nice and simple. Easy to get into. Well done. But the bass accompaniment doesn't appeal to me very much.

You notice I'm just a ordinary listener interested in composition. Won't comment theoretically on the composition itself.


----------



## skrjablin (May 8, 2010)

samsibar said:


> Nice and simple. Easy to get into. Well done.


Thanks.



> But the bass accompaniment doesn't appeal to me very much.


Actually, I was just fiddling with some improved voicings in the bass, avoiding coverted fifths (what's it called in english) and parallell movements between bass and melody. It's not a big change, but it's always something:

Version 3 of the waltz


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

I'd avoid using the B-sharp as the first note in your bass part, it seems to make the chord a bit unstable. Overall I think it's certainly improving, and I'd be interested to see how you can expand farther on the form with another section. What form do you see this being? Ternary? Rounded binary, perhaps?


----------



## skrjablin (May 8, 2010)

Here is version 4, with a middle section alla barbaro.


----------



## samsibar (May 12, 2010)

The new section doesn't sound well ihmo. Some parts are way to simplistic. My ear tells me no!


----------

